# ?   " " (28.11.2012)

## kirochka

" ",   28     
 ?

----------

28 ?    23-.

----------


## JPM

**,

----------


## laithemmer

(((   ....

----------


## sharasha

,   !)))))))))))))))))))

----------


## kirochka

=)

----------


## JPM

*laithemmer*,   ... )

----------


## nickeler

?   ,   . )) ,  ,    . ,   ,      ,  ,    .     ....  , .

----------


## laithemmer

,  !! !!!!!
! 
 - ׺.  !   ,  "",    ,   .      ,        ,     ,        .    ! ͳ    ,    ))     ))  ,      . ,      ))
      .  .... 
 -     ,   ,       . 
 -    .
  -       ,   . 
-      .
 -        .

----------


## nickeler

*laithemmer*,    .    - .

----------


## laithemmer

,   )

----------


## JPM

!....   -,     ....
 ,     -     2006 (20.01.2006, -30 )   ....     ,     (  Prodigy   Depeche Mode  Jamiroquai).
P.S.    - !

----------


## sharasha

*laithemmer*,  !  ?    !!!!????)))))))))))) *JPM*,    !!!))))
          " ".       .       4-  5- ...
!  !     !)))))))

----------


## laithemmer

> !  !     !)))))))

      )))) 
..       ,     : "   ? ,     ... "

----------


## JPM

*sharasha*,     )))

----------


## sharasha

*JPM*, ,     .)))
,     !  "-"!))))

----------


## nickeler

> "   ? ,     ... "

       , ?       .    .    ,     ...

----------

,       --- ,        -        ?:)))
  -  !!!!

----------


## admin

-  ( 28.11.11)

----------


## ekaterina

,

----------

